# Backstrap



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wrapped in pecan smoked bacon, garlic and green onion sausage, purple hull peas and sprouts. That was really good....


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

The green onion sausage, you had it made or store bought? :thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Carl's in Loxely.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Dammit man!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Leftovers....I would rape a porpoise for purple hulls....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Everything but the sprouts!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang it man ! Hey where did you find your pecan smoked bacon ? I use to be able to get it at Rouses Supermarket, but have been unable to find it lately. It makes a killer bacon and fried eggplant sandwich .


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> Leftovers....I would rape a porpoise for purple hulls....


So..........If I happen to have some, how would this transaction proceed??:whistling:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

MrFish said:


> So..........If I happen to have some, how would this transaction proceed??:whistling:


 I just happen to have a porpoise ! Lol


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

When I was looking at the first pic, and before I scrolled down, I was thinking..."Hmm, he oughta put that sausage in the peas...".

I can make a meal out of peas and sausage - on a bed of cole slaw! And serenade the ol lady all night.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Dang it man ! Hey where did you find your pecan smoked bacon ? I use to be able to get it at Rouses Supermarket, but have been unable to find it lately. It makes a killer bacon and fried eggplant sandwich .


The Butcher Shop on Fairfield carries it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Leftovers....I would rape a porpoise for purple hulls....


 pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Fine lookin grub!!!!!!


----------

